# Activities to do in Singapore



## thomas098 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello, We are visiting Singapore next month. I need some ideas of what we should see and do. Plesase suggest on activities to do. Thanks


----------



## blue angel (Jul 13, 2009)

hi Thomas,

The Marina Bay area in Singapore has undergone several exciting changes recently - so here are some things you can look out for there:

a. Marina Bay Sand Integrated Resort (one of Singapore's 2 casinos)
- You can visit the new casino, have retail therapy, visit the sky park on the 56th floor for a spectacular view of Singapore

b. Singapore Flyer (Great Observation Wheel, similar to the London Eye)there's also night dining that you can book and arrange in the "cabin" if I'm not mistaken

c. F1 street night racing (from 24 - 26 Sept) 

Other parts of Singapore:
d. Visit the night safari 

e. Visit some of the cultural old shophouse districts (e.g. Chinatown, Little India)

f. Resorts World @ Sentosa!  Spend at least half a day to one day there

g. Lastly, eat lots of good food! 

ALso do be prepared for hot and humid weather in the day time, so bring ample sunblock & an umbrella in case it rains (the weather is a little unpredictable these days).

Hope you have fun!




thomas098 said:


> Hello, We are visiting Singapore next month. I need some ideas of what we should see and do. Plesase suggest on activities to do. Thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Singapore Tourism has a lot of info ..


----------



## trv_adv (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello, There is this iPhone application "Singapore Activity Guide" that you may be interested in. It introduces the interesting activities in Singapore.


----------



## thomas098 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for advice


----------



## thomas098 (Aug 29, 2010)

trv_adv said:


> Hello, There is this iPhone application "Singapore Activity Guide" that you may be interested in. It introduces the interesting activities in Singapore.


thank you. i downloaded the app, it is very helpful


----------



## sjfalex (Sep 3, 2010)

thomas098 said:


> thank you. i downloaded the app, it is very helpful


The Marina Bay Sands, must visit! Universal Studio is not bad as well but not all the rides are up yet. Besides the F1 race that is happening, there is also the, the best place to visit may be the Esplanade because that's where there are many free outdoor performances. The festive street bazaar and eating moon cakes.[ bit.ly/boHLO3?cmp=q3_forum_expatforum ] this link may help.


----------



## Havoline (May 12, 2008)

For rides, try the duck tours, hippo bus rides, cable car Mt Faber to Sentosa.


----------



## atfc (Sep 12, 2010)

thomas098 said:


> Hello, We are visiting Singapore next month. I need some ideas of what we should see and do. Plesase suggest on activities to do. Thanks


seems like you have lots of response on places to visit.

recommend u this place for food. its called " chomp chomp " in serangoon gardens estate.

food is quite good 

be sure to try out the night safari as well.

cheers


----------

